# Tetra with mouth sore, what to use?



## burnout8488 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey all - 

This is my second tetra that has had this white bump on the corner of their mouth. My first one (a neon) had a big white bubble just like this on their mouth for months, then it died inexplicably. Now, this tetra has it in the same exact spot! He's having trouble eating, as his mouth can't close and only half of it is open for food to go in.




















Before throwing medications at it, I want to get some advice as to what to use. If anything, I don't want it to continue spreading.

I have these medications on hand, as well as aquarium salt. 










QuICK Cure = Formalin, Malachite Green
API Fungus Cure = ".4% Acriflavine and 1.0% PVP"

The QuICK Cure didn't work in the past, but I hadn't removed the carbon from my filter which may be why. Never opened the Fungus Cure, might return it.

The tank is at 80ºF, but I've been reading more and I should probably lower it into the 74-76º range... (?)

10g Tank:

7 Tetras
2 Red Platys
2 Otocinclus

0 ammonia 0 nitrites ~10-15 nitrates

Should I try the QuICK Cure without the carbon in the filter, or ditch that altogether and try something new?

Thank you!!!

PS: I've used salt and upped the temp to 82º before with no benefit.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

of those use the fungus cure. It's not ich. It is most likely cottonmouth which is colmunaris, a fungus.


----------



## burnout8488 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the insight - I thought it seemed dumb using the Ick cure, but just wanted to check.

I've read a handful of stories where the API Fungus Cure really makes some fish lethargic and in some tanks kills them.... particularly Corys. (of which I have none) Should I proceed with caution?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You could do that if you want. I think there are probably better fungal meds than that one, but you do need a fungal. Prazipro is good.


----------

